# Quit bsnl movement



## ranjitsd (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm tired of bsnl and thier lies. They advertised about mininium  2mbps allover over india, they didn't mention 1gb only. Its time to quit bsnl and move on. Changing my internet connection within 2 weeks. 
Please post your new connection speed test and bsnl speed test. Lets teach BSNL a lesson


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 1, 2015)

I agree that BSNL has fooled all their customers. But I don't have any other better choice in my area. Waiting for Reliance Jio.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

lol do u really think that I would use BSNL connection if any other connection was available at my place?


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> I'm tired of bsnl and thier lies. They advertised about mininium  2mbps allover over india, they didn't mention 1gb only.


Ya. That's the trick. To the general public they didn't mention about the FUP, only updated in their site.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

I've already quilted BSNL  and No, you can't teach BSNL a lesson .. they are not here to do business - first they need to satisfy many [ Free of cost connection to many ] including loads of useless employees who only draws some hefty salaries and perks. Even if BSNL wraps up they will get some good pension / VRS benefits.

Customers who really needs, use and pay for their service comes at last. So they can ignore'em any way they like. Other than this BB users who really know the meaning of BB beyond FB or YT [ no offence to anyone ] is very few to make any effect on votebank. The only progress you will see when some one at the govt. takes personal initiative / you need to boast how speedy your nation's BB connection is on foreign countries [ again on higher politicians level  - I think you know what I meant ].


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 10, 2015)

hahah, what a joke..

BSNL is the only option for majority of Indians in this country. Cmon  the 7 states in the north east has only 1 option. Our dear and lovely BSNL ..INDIA SHINING!!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2015)

Think of it's as railway .. it's there for administrative and communication purposes mainly .. general customers comes last and so is their priorities.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194996-bsnl-rti-campaign-its-public-ltd-company-we-need-fix.html


----------

